
Show HN: Audio/Video Calling and File Sharing on your local network - trango
https://web.trango.io
======
trango
Hello,

We created trango, a (W)LAN based audio/video calling and file sharing
solution. Ideal for talking to colleagues, family and friends in any shared
space. Can be used by offices, hotels, factories, off-grid establishments and
any shared space. It is free, open source and cross platform. A self hosted
version is also available for Linux and Windows machines/servers. With self-
host, you completely bypass the internet which can be found at
[https://github.com/trango-io/trango-self-hosted](https://github.com/trango-
io/trango-self-hosted). The web version only uses the internet to discover
those on the same network as you. In either case, your data never leaves your
own network. We have even encrypted it for further security. Group calls and
online calls are being added as we speak.

We are working on an Android and iOS mobile app along with desktop apps for
more convenience. We are also enhancing the functionality of the self-hosted
version so that it can work on an enterprise level with a slew of admin and
security features. The program is still in beta so please bear with us.

Background: We started using trango in our factory of 100 or so people since
the internet connectivity wasn’t great. Also, due to Covid, we were shunning
meetings and reluctant to meet eachother in person. Other establishments
around us liked the idea of communicating over LAN so we deployed trango for
them and now they too are using trango instead of their local landlines
(intercom/pbx). Trango is very simple to set up and we would like to keep it
that way. On the client side, trango is also easy to use due to its visual
nature. The goal is to create an instant messaging solution which works online
and offline seamlessly.

We would love your feedback on trango. If anyone of you wish to contribute to
open-source, you are most welcome. You can also subscribe on our webapp
[https://web.trango.io](https://web.trango.io) to keep yourself updated to our
full launch and other feature additions.

Thanking you,

T. Khan

